# Sons of the Red Cyclops



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

This rp thread as you can guess is based around pre-heresy Thousand Sons. 

Years before the council of Nikea, the planet of Izanzukar VII, is home to a faction of humans who call themselves the Empire of the Sorcerer. A large contingent of the Thousand Sons legion has been sent to deal with this Psychic adversary. Led by Captain Totek'Ra, a powerful Psyker hailing from Prospero, the contigent has successfully broken through the Empire's wards and that is left to do is to assault Izanzukar VII, for Totek'Ra spoke "that to destroy an enemy, go for the head". After materialising next to the planet, the Battle Barge Glyph of Prospero has sustained massive psychic damage and has crash landed into Izanzukar's southern jungles. Only a quarter of the Thousand Sons force on the Glyph has survived and must survive long enough for their Battle-Brothers to assault the planet from the _Eye of Light_ and Blade of Knowledge.

The Characters provided include:

Terminator Sergeant
 Regular Sergeant
2 Librarians

Here is how your character should be layed out

Please note that the Sergeants only have access to a limited amount of psychic power

Name: Totek'Ra

Rank: Captain of the _Glyph of Prospero_

Age: 123
Homeworld: Prospero (You can also be Terran if you wish)

Appearance: Like your typical Thousand Son, Totek'Ra has tanned skin and a primarily shaved head with a long braid of red hair. His eyes are a deep purple, which reflect his psychic might. Totek'Ra's armour is in the colour of the Thousand Sons Legion and has numerous jewels and sorcerous glyphs that glow with Warp energy adorn his power armour. 
Psychic abilities: Having moved on through the Thousand Son Cults, Totek'Ra has acquired an incredible amount of Sorcerous gifts. His primary talent lies in elementalism and divination. Totek'Ra can also percieve the world the universe through the Warp, allowing him to detect psychic wards and a being's true intentions. 

Wargear: Totek'Ra wields a mighty force glaive, passed on from every Captain of the 8th fellowship and also wields a plasma pistol. His armour's psychic glyphs project an energy field that can ward off attacks. In his robes, he possesses a book of spells called the Purgatii, an ancient relic of Prospero. 

Personality: Like many of his legion, Totek'Ra has a calculating mind and a scholarly nature. 
However he is rather compassionate to his brothers, but merciless to his foes. However other aspects of his character are a total mystery besides his great commanding skills.

History: Totek'Ra was born on the Thousand Sons homeworld of Prospero and was among one of the many who studied under Magnus, the Legion's Primarch. When the Emperor came to Prospero, Totek'Ra was one of the many chosen to recieve Magnus' geneseed and be trained into the XV Legion, which Magnus named the Thousand Sons. Throughout his life in the Legion, Totek'Ra began to learn more of the arcane lores of the Warp and rose amongst the ranks of the Thousond Sons. He found no satisfaction in just one cult of the Thousand Sons and so studied the lores of each cult. It was during the campaign on Talsar, when the 8th fellowship's then Captain Anubis was killed and as a Sergeant, Totek'Ra was engaged in a Psychic duel with the Eldar Farseer, and seared the Xenos witch's soul with his Sorcery and earned the position as Captain of the 8th.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I claim a spot, looks good man. I'll have my stuff posted tommorrow!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm just gonna say, whilst I have no doubt you will be fine, RPs when everyone's a psyker can be hard work. Just to let you know. :grin: I failed a pre-heresy Sons RP in the past.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what ever happened to you other RP/RP's Ulthris? Has it/they come to an end already or something?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Sadly it has


----------

